# Wire terminals (all sorted now, thanks for all your help)



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a T bullet terminal, or similar.

I need to join 3 wires in a place which is hard to access, I don't want to use a Scotch-lock type of thing (don't trust them, and not enough room to work) and I can't solder in there either.

I like the idea too of a T bullet as it's a tidy way to cure a problem, which obviously exists otherwise why the Scotch-lock.

Kev.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Dunno about a T-Bullet but think I have seen a T-Spade type. If it is to be permanent what is wrong with soldering them?

peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peedee said:


> Dunno about a T-Bullet but think I have seen a T-Spade type. If it is to be permanent what is wrong with soldering them?
> 
> peedee


Err, No room Pete.

Kev


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/terminalsnonins/noninsbullets.php
These any use?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Why not solder the ends to gether and then use an muliblock conector to join it to the other wire.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's difficult to explain other than it's very tight, I can just get a couple of long needle nosed pliers in there, but can't actually see.

I may need to find another way of doing it, but it's behind one of the upper cupboards and I don't want to be too destructive.

Thanks for the link Mark and Bazza, great minds think alike.

Kev.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_180079_langId_-1_categoryId_165562

I've used these to join 3 wires together, very simple to use in a confined space.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigbazza said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_180079_langId_-1_categoryId_165562
> 
> I've used these to join 3 wires together, very simple to use in a confined space.


Same as Scotchlock by the look of it, but no good Barry, no space, I might abandon the idea, or find another way to do it.

Kev.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I take it if you can't solder then there is no room for a crimp tool.

So can you get to the ends of the wires separately to attach the connector be it bullet spade or whatever,

For certain you will need more than thin pliers to make a serviceable crimp joint.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> I take it if you can't solder then there is no room for a crimp tool.
> 
> So can you get to the ends of the wires separately to attach the connector be it bullet spade or whatever,
> 
> For certain you will need more than thin pliers to make a serviceable crimp joint.


The one wire I can't get at to crimp is in situ with a male bullet on it fortunately, the other two wires are not a problem and are awaiting bullets fitting, If a T was available I can push into it with a little difficulty.

Kev.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Then the triple from Vehicle wiring will do the job


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Kev,

The wire that is permenant with a bullet end on, why not attach the female bullet to it and extend the wire, that should then give you a little more room to connect the other 2 wires, yes I know there are then 2 joins, but I cant see how else you are going to do it.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> Then the triple from Vehicle wiring will do the job


Not so sure about that, they look like the same device used by British Leyland on all their cars, remember bad earths etc in the 60s, 70s, 80s, so not inclined to go that way.

I think the best way to go and surprised no one has suggested it as it's so simple, but it only just occurred to me so I must be clever :lol: :lol: is to use a wired female bullet to get it into the open, then I can connect any way I like and hopefully push it back out of the way.

Kev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Then the triple from Vehicle wiring will do the job
> ...


but some one did!!


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I wanted to connect my radio to the lesuiere side voltage which meant i was going to use a three connections. It was quite simple, all i bought was a double ended insulated connector about 50p and two wires went into one end and third to other end job done, these were all bullet end .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> Kev,
> 
> The wire that is permenant with a bullet end on, why not attach the female bullet to it and extend the wire, that should then give you a little more room to connect the other 2 wires, yes I know there are then 2 joins, but I cant see how else you are going to do it.
> 
> Steve


Sorry Steve, as you can see by my later post I came to the same conclusion, it must have been while you were writing your post.

On reflection piggy backing on a chocolate block would have been the easiest method, but for the bad access.

Job done now.

Kev.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Why don't you make the 'Y' connector you require. Get 2 small pieces of wire and fasten them together on one bullet connector and put a connector on the other onds of the cables. Frank


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

If you can get to the lead to put a bullet connector on the end, just. Then why not do that,attach a bullet connector to it, then get a single bullet recepticle and attach a short fly lead to the other side of the bullet recepticle. Then join that to a double bullet recepticle with the other 2 wires to the other side of the double connector?
I know it's an extra joint, but it does achieve what you want.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

It's late, I am tired ( knackered is a better desription) but I am sure I have some four way bullet connectors in the garage. Will look in the morning.
This brings up the problem of fitting bullet connectors as the choice is solder or crimp. If the space is tight then a crimp tool is probably too big, and there may not be enough room for soldering.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the last few posters must not have read all the way through, thanks for some good suggestions, but it's now sorted.

Kev.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Kev_n_liz Put us out of our misery and tell us HOW 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I already did mate.

Kev.


----------

